# Peter's Hope Estate, St. Vincent, W.I.



## Lightbuoy (Mar 8, 2009)

*Peter's Hope Estate, St. Vincent, W.I. -part 1 of 2*

*The History.....*






*The photographs.....*





















































Part two to follow me lunch!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 8, 2009)

*Peter's Hope Estate, St. Vincent, W.I. -part 2 of 2*

Okay dokey -here's the rest -thanks for your patience 










































Was about to climb into the chimney to get a shot looking up, when I hear a loud buzzing. I looked up to see some big Mumma bees / wasps clustered around what appeared to be a nest, so made a hasty retreat!!!

Driving around the Island, I saw lots of these. Have more pics from other sites. Will pop these up here at some point.

Thanks again for your interest


----------



## Alir147 (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks like an ace place LB. something about it that really appeals to me. good stuff!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks Ali


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 11, 2009)

What an amazingly crumbly tower!  Love the buildings and rusty shacks.
Another fab find, Lb.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 19, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> What an amazingly crumbly tower!  Love the buildings and rusty shacks.
> Another fab find, Lb.



Thanks. By the looks of the chimney, don't think that the top section will be standing for much longer!


----------



## Trinpaul (Mar 19, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> Thanks. By the looks of the chimney, don't think that the top section will be standing for much longer!



Just think of how many hurricanes it's already survived


----------

